# Ohio Musky Show



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Starts tonight. Anyone going? I’m headed up there tomorrow despite the snow.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I now take the money i blew @ musky shows and max out my IRA contribution


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went up today and picked up a pole and got hooked by a couple baits. So I did relatively little damage since the pole was planned on. I70 was better coming home than going over this morning. Got back around 2pm.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Good show. Got there early and left after Tony and Gregg's seminar. Spent a bit but happy with what I got (all lures).

Roads sucked going up 71...several cars off in the ditches including the one right in front of me that lost it trying to change lanes. Roads were a bit worse in some areas and better in others going home. Still, many vehicles in the medians, ditches and against barriers.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

I got down there early......luckily. I was after some Boss Shads and the pickins were slim at 9 AM! Hell, Baker was sold out yesterday. Nice show though and I did end up walking out with 5 boss shads, some leaders, a leader tube, and a shirt for my daughter. Could easily have spent a lot more money. Lots of good looking lures and gear but I had a budget. Makes me want to get out there on the water for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Mother Nature has a cruel sense of humor. I great Muskie show followed by almost a foot of snow. My boat is just a big blob of white...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually came back with money in my wallet Friday, which was a first after attending several years worth of shows. I will say though, I went up with more than I usually do. I bought a bunch of shirts and hoodies from Greg Them (as well as some more baits), a couple things from good friends, Bob and Nick Cox of B&N Customs, a couple things from Cliff Honeycutt (Ally Cat), couple from Mark Wright (Angry Baits) and some new musky strength quick clips fromm GTRodandReel. I had planned on buying two 9 foot trolling rods from Chaos but ended up not liking the rods as much as I thought I would. Due to family matters I was not able to make the swap or auction last night. My son got lucky and was a door prize winner around 3:30 PM on Friday.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I had a great time at show, got some Ziggies, Spanky's a couple boss shads (pickens very slim saturday am), angry dragon, revolution tickler, leaders, hooks, xtreme bait, red october tubes, hoodie, t-shirt for my son, leader tube, Wyss bait, some rubber, terminal tackle etc. 

wish I would have taken some stuff to the swap it was pretty empty. Won two items at the raffle saturday night too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Last time I was in Mark's baits, he had some Boss Shads and Musky Trains. I was in the Boss Shads workshop a couple years ago. Not sure if he is still in Chardon or not.


----------

